# New front bumper :(



## RRunAway (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I managed to 360 on the freeway in my 2.5 Coupe (keep in mind it took 90mph+ on a 45mph wet left turn while drafting a VW R36 to accomplish this). The only damage was a scraped front bumber from the concrete median (right tip only) and the right side of the hood is overlapping the right side of the bumber by about 1/2 an inch. 

Yes im lucky to be alive and not to have KO'd the car but I want a new bumber rather than just painting over this one and seeing if they can pull it out and fit the overlapping hood again. Any advice/suggestions? I researched Altima front bubmpers and im looking at $250-$270 for the parts...


----------



## DubbyJ (Jul 12, 2008)

Try your search on eBay


----------

